# Dateiliste in Dolphin automatisch aktualisieren

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

habe erst frisch mein KDE4 installiert und bin auch soweit zufrieden. Kennt einer von Euch das Problem, dass Dolphin die Liste der Dateien nicht automatisch aktualisiert? Ich muss immer F5 drücken, wenn sich etwas im Dateisystem gemacht habe.

Vielleicht habe ich auch nur gerade 2 Bretter vor den Augen und finde die Optionen nicht.  :Sad: 

Vielleicht hängt es aber auch mit dem nepomukservicestub zusammen dieses Posting?

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich vermute mal, dir fehlt "fam" oder "gamin"

Jean-Paul

----------

## LinuxTom

Schön wäre es, dann hätte ich 'nen Ansatz. Nein. Es sind app-admin/gamin-0.1.10 und dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r2 installiert. Auch das "fam"-USE-Fag ist gesetzt. Dolphin ist auch gegen die /usr/lib64/libfam.so.0 gelinkt.

Hast Du vielleicht noch 'ne Idee? Es nervt nämlich immer mehr.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Naja, meine nächste Idee wäre  *Quote:*   

> ldd dolphin

  gewesen, ob vielleicht etwas fehlt. Das hast du aber wohl schon gemacht.   :Cool: 

Ich hatte genau diese Problem mal mit Thunar und die Lösung war gamin.

Jean-Paul

----------

## LinuxTom

Leider kein Erfolg. Ich habe auch mal einfach dolphin neu kompilieren lassen. Auch kein Erfolg. revdep-rebuild auch nichts. Wie kann ich denn noch feststellen, ob fam richtig benutzt wird?

PS: In anderen Forem heiß es, dass fam als Deamon läuft. Bei mir läuft aber gamin (/usr/libexec/gam_server). Wie kann ich kontrollieren, ob die miteinander "sprechen"?

----------

## 69719

Fam oder gamin braucht man dazu nicht, ich hab es auch nicht installiert. Wie schaut es denn bei anderen Nutzern aus?

----------

## l3u

Bei mir isses so: wenn ich per KDE was verschiebe, kopiere, etc., dann erscheint es auch sofort. Auch in anderen Instanzen von Dolphin, etc. Wenn ich das selbe aber per Konsole mache (sogar, wenn die Konsole per F4 innerhalb von Dolphin läuft), dann muß ich manuell aktualisieren. gamin und gam-server sind installiert, wird wohl irgendwer mal als Abhängigkeit gezogen haben …

----------

## slick

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Bei mir isses so: wenn ich per KDE was verschiebe, kopiere, etc., dann erscheint es auch sofort. Auch in anderen Instanzen von Dolphin, etc. Wenn ich das selbe aber per Konsole mache (sogar, wenn die Konsole per F4 innerhalb von Dolphin läuft), dann muß ich manuell aktualisieren. gamin und gam-server sind installiert, wird wohl irgendwer mal als Abhängigkeit gezogen haben …

 

Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen (auf amd64). Aber anscheinend ists nicht immer so. Manchmal aktualisierts auch sauber. 

Über fish:// ists noch schlimmer bei mir. Dolphin lädt z.B. Verzeichnisse manchmal erst garnicht, erst nach (manchmal erst paarmal) F5 seh ich den Inhalt. Gibts da evt. Zusammenhänge?

----------

## 69719

Habt ihr denn auf kde 4.3.3 gewechselt? Eventuell ist dort euer Problem beseitigt.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ja. Heute früh extra noch mal. Auch den neuen stabilen Kernel 2.6.31-r6 drauf gespielt. Alles ohne Erfolg. Jetzt habe ich wenigstens nicht mehr das Problem, dass sich - wie beschrieben - nepomukservice tot läuft und den Rechner blockiert.

Da ich aber viel auf der Schell arbeite (C/C++ Simulationen und Ausgabe auf der Shell, bleibt es sehr nervig. Wie gesagt, auf meinem Laptop Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo ist alles ok.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab schon ewig KDE 4.3.3 (noch aus kde-testing). Ist auch amd64 hier. Evtl. ist das Problem architekturspezifisch?

----------

## slick

Hab jetzt upgedatet auf 4.3.3. Muss es aber erst eine Weile beobachten. Gefühlt ist alles was besser ... aber nur rein subjektiv  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

 *slick wrote:*   

> Hab jetzt upgedatet auf 4.3.3. Muss es aber erst eine Weile beobachten. Gefühlt ist alles was besser ... aber nur rein subjektiv 

 

Finde ich auch etwas flüssiger alles zur 4.3.1. Aber das mit den bleibt nervig nervig.

----------

## franzf

Tjo, liegt wohl nicht an uns Usern, wenn da was schief geht...

http://kdepepo.wordpress.com/2009/12/04/look-at-it-again/

Teilweise Kernel-bugs im Inotify, ebenso bugs in kdelibs - die aber schon im trunk bzw. ab der kde-4.4_beta2 gefixt sind.

Also warten und beten (oder von mir aus philosophieren, wenn man ungläubig ist  :Wink: )

----------

